# tourni's



## gyaku-zuki queen (Jul 21, 2004)

hey i gotta quick q's bout tourni's,
what do you think of them? 
and what do you think of the new rules (well semi-new) compared to the old rules?


----------



## harleyt26 (Jul 21, 2004)

Tournaments should be a good thing,and may be getting better.Judging is the weak point.Some of the new circuits are changing this by requiring judges to be tested and certified.I judged many years ago and enjoyed doing so till I realised I was not qualified to judge such a diverse group of styles.I could do a decent job with the styles more similar to my own(Shito ryu)like Shotokan and other Japanese styles but when it comes to TKD or Wushu or even some of the Americanised systems of Kempo etc.I did not feel properly trained to effeciently or fairly judge these events.But if you can find events such as those put on by AAU or USANKF,I am sure there are others,please support there efforts to fix this situation.If you go to a tournament and they are getting their judges by grabbing any available black belts from the stands or spectators ereas I would recommend saving your entry funds for an event with better odds of being scored fairly by unbiased judges that are properly trained to look at a wider variety of styles and judge them all on the same scale.  I would not want the judge I was judging the martial artist I am.          Thomas Hodges     Gambatte


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 21, 2004)

What new rules and what old rules?
I could better answere if I knew what rules your talking about.
For me the wearing of pads is a new rule When I started competing everyone was bare handed and pads did not exsist. At least in those days you could tellif a fist was closed or have open to gain a few inchs for a point.


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen (Jul 22, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> What new rules and what old rules?


i'm doubt that they have the same rules in different places (like using gloves and all, but in the major tournaments it is mandatory to wear fist gear and all.

well the old WKF rules was the 3 point system. whatever technique you used you got one point. first to 3 points or whoever had the most point when the time was up was the winner.

new rules (about 4 years now) is:
one point: punch to the head, or the body.
two points: kick to the body, punch to the back, or knock them off balance by a sweep, and then punch jodan or chudan.
three points: kick to the head, or takedown and score. 
first to have a lead by 8 points wins, or whoever has the most points when the time is up wins


----------

